# My simple CMLL for Roux method



## sm (Oct 6, 2014)

*Video*





*Rotation*






*Permutation*


----------



## Randomno (Oct 6, 2014)

Is that a lambda?


----------



## GuRoux (Oct 6, 2014)

F R U R' U' F', (F R U R' U' F') x2, (F R U R' U' F') x3 instead of your algs is the standard way. obviously the F and F' cancel.


----------



## sm (Oct 7, 2014)

Hello!

Thank you for answers!



Randomno said:


> Is that a lambda?


Yes it is one variant of the lambda algs.



GuRoux said:


> F R U R' U' F', (F R U R' U' F') x2, (F R U R' U' F') x3 instead of your algs is the standard way. obviously the F and F' cancel.


I know it. It is good algs. I learned about them from the site - http://lubixcube.com/CMLL.html

I use for the cases of 1-5 one my old algorithm and two variant thereof. I found that these algs has the properties for rotation of corners.
These algorithms earlier I used for permutation of corners - https://vk.com/doc185254069_229875947
For case 6 I also used Sune and Anti-Sune algs.

Perhaps it will be useful for beginners in Roux.


----------



## sm (Oct 8, 2014)

Note for the LCase alg on http://lubixcube.com/CMLL.html
For the LCase you can use the back alg for Blinkers (i.e. *F R' F' R U R U' R'*).
For example do the Blinkers alg (*R U R' U' R' F R F'*) on the solved cube => We get LCase. Now do back alg (*F R' F' R U R U' R'*) for get the solved cube.

*Corner Orientation Algorithms*
Headlights (U): F (R U R' U') F'
Bruno (Pi): F (R U R' U') (R U R' U') F'
Double headlights (H, & Double sune): F (R U R' U') (R U R' U') (R U R' U') F'
L case (Bow tie, Triple sune): *F R' F' R U R U' R' (back Blinkers alg) - 8 steps*
Blinkers (T, Chameleon): (R U R' U') R' F R F'
Sune: R U R' U R U2 R'
Anti-Sune: R' U' R U' R' U2 R

*Corner Permutation Algorithms*
J perm: *(R U' L U2 R' U R U2 R' L') +U - 11 steps*
Y perm: *(R U' L U2 R' U L')*2 + U/U' - 15 steps* (this alg from Eygeny Benek aka Lenon)

*R U' L U2 R' U R U2 R' L' => R U' L U2 R' U L'*


----------



## GuRoux (Oct 8, 2014)

sm said:


> Note for the LCase alg on http://lubixcube.com/CMLL.html
> For the LCase you can use the back alg for Blinkers (i.e. *F R' F' R U R U' R'*).
> For example do the Blinkers alg (*R U R' U' R' F R F'*) on the solved cube => We get LCase. Now do back alg (*F R' F' R U R U' R'*) for get the solved cube.



nice, you can learn both so you can recognize and execute the alg without auf.


----------



## sm (Oct 8, 2014)

GuRoux said:


> nice, you can learn both so you can recognize and execute the alg without auf.


No I am not speedcuber and I learn only easy methods with minimum algs.
My message is more for beginners in Roux.


----------



## Randomno (Oct 8, 2014)

sm said:


> Yes it is one variant of the lambda algs.



Nah, I was just wondering if it was the Greek letter.


----------



## sm (Oct 8, 2014)

Randomno said:


> Nah, I was just wondering if it was the Greek letter.


Yes it is Greek letter - λ 
I use this letter for short.
For example my another topic where I solved cube only with λ-alg - http://twistypuzzles.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=8&t=26287


----------



## sm (Oct 14, 2014)

My notes about LSE-phase:




Scan copy: http://cs623829.vk.me/v623829069/51d3/PbyO4p5fSxQ.jpg


----------



## Gx Cuber (Aug 9, 2018)

Randomno said:


> Is that a lambda?


yes


----------



## shadowslice e (Aug 9, 2018)

Gx Cuber said:


> yes


Wew 8 year bump


----------



## Thom S. (Aug 9, 2018)

shadowslice e said:


> Wew 8 year bump



4 Year. Last Post is was from 2014


----------



## shadowslice e (Aug 9, 2018)

Thom S. said:


> 4 Year. Last Post is was from 2014


Hm I read 4. Why didn't I type 4?


----------



## Thom S. (Aug 9, 2018)

shadowslice e said:


> Hm I read 4. Why didn't I type 4?



Because you wanted me to talk to you


----------

